
On the obsessive statelessness of Peril - yarapavan
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2018/06/18/On-Obsessive-Statelessness/
======
TooBrokeToBeg
I have no idea what this is about, so I had to look it up. Not something I
care to get involved with, but the README here is useful context to this
story.

[https://github.com/danger/peril](https://github.com/danger/peril)

~~~
JadeNB
Thanks for the clarification. I read the title as "On the obsessive
statelessness of Perl", and thought, in order, "cool, an article on HN about
Perl!" and then "wait, Perl is about as far from obsessively stateless as
possible."

